# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Conditional Formatting not working correctly

## Nitefox

Im having some problems with the conditional Formatting on one of my sheets and i can't figure out why.
Im using a very similar formula for it that I'm using on another sheet, but I can't get it to work properly. I should label every other row a different color, for some some reason some of the rows a remanning white.
The sheet in question is EquimentData.
Thank you for your time.

----------


## Fotis1991

i am not able to find any rows that have data and remaining white in your sheet..

----------


## Nitefox

Thats strange. On the EquipmentData sheet (not ReturnData) the following rows appear white for me:
4, 14, 226, 275, 410, 672, ….1694-1710...

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

That is because in your CF you have the part SUM(A14:D14)<>0. In row 14 for example there is no number, so the sum is null ( text does not count), and the formatting does not apply

In row 4 f.i. you have a text looking like a number in col B, so again the SUM (A4:D4) is null. Reentering 1002 manually solves the problem

----------


## Nitefox

Is there a different CF formula I could use that isn't specific to numbers, but rather just the presence of data (number of text)?

----------


## daddylonglegs

Try replacing SUM in your conditional formatting formulas with COUNTA

COUNTA counts text and numbers

----------

